# Prospecting In Iceland



## cerise (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a good place to pan or dredge in Iceland?
I started to do some internet research and I'm not getting anywhere .
Its as if they are hiding something.A lot of the youtube vids from there have been hacked.


----------



## Geo (Jul 26, 2012)

considering Iceland is the same landmass as Canada, i would check the runoff from any glacier for placer deposits.


----------



## solarsmith (Jul 26, 2012)

Iv heard the ice has been melting back exposing large areas to mineral exploration for the first time ever. good luck. Bryan in Denver Colorado


----------



## Irons2 (Jul 26, 2012)

cerise said:


> Does anyone know if there is a good place to pan or dredge in Iceland?
> I started to do some internet research and I'm not getting anywhere .
> Its as if they are hiding something.A lot of the youtube vids from there have been hacked.



This might give some clue:

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/05/22/gold-in-them-there-icelandic-hills/

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2011/09/18/greenland-rocks-unlock-golden-shower-secrets/#more-26489


----------



## cerise (Aug 2, 2012)

This might give some clue:

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/05/22/gold-in-them-there-icelandic-hills/

http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2011/09/18/greenland-rocks-unlock-golden-shower-secrets/#more-26489[/quote]


Icenews is about the only article you can get on this.Im looking at Ecuador as well but I am leaning more to Iceland just for the fact of Ecuador Tax is somewhere around 70%.Unless I wear it .


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 2, 2012)

cerise said:


> This might give some clue:
> 
> http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/05/22/gold-in-them-there-icelandic-hills/
> 
> http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2011/09/18/greenland-rocks-unlock-golden-shower-secrets/#more-26489




Icenews is about the only article you can get on this.Im looking at Ecuador as well but I am leaning more to Iceland just for the fact of Ecuador Tax is somewhere around 70%.Unless I wear it .[/quote]

There's plenty of Gold in the US. 

Learn Goldsmithing and cut out the middleman.


----------



## cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

If I did it just for the Gold I wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you sure about Ecuador?

http://goldenstatemint.com/blog/2012/07/30/canadian-precious-metals-processing-plant-robbed-in-ecuador/


Canadian Precious Metals Processing Plant Robbed in Ecuador
Posted on July 30, 2012 by Golden State Mint	

Gunmen entered a precious metals processing plant in Ecuador’s El Oro Province on the fourth Monday in July 2012. It is estimated that the robbers made off with approximately four-thousand ounces of silver and thirteen-hundred ounces of gold, in the early morning heist. The stolen metal was in the form of bars, and was pilfered from the processing plant at the Zaruma Gold Project.

Although there were no serious injuries during the robbery, the stolen property is worth several million dollars at today’s precious metals prices. Police were on the scene as support was lent to employees involved in the incident. According to Robert Washer, CEO of the Canadian mining company, insurance claims have been filed in an attempt to recover the company’s losses. Dynasty’s production and liquidity could potentially be affected if the stolen bars are not recovered, or sufficient insurance compensation is not received in an appropriate time frame.


----------



## cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

lol 
I wonder if that was the 70 percent?


----------



## CdnJrMinerStudent (May 22, 2019)

I still haven't figured out if it's more dangerous to invest in stock market or doing prospecting. I had a claim in British columbia and prior to actually going there I spoke with an expert who told me that there were wild chances that I could die from a snake bite. 

Still, it was, back then, a way to ''stake my claim'' and even though I basically threw a grand down the drain, it was better to do this than spend that amount in two week ends for camping as my construction coworkers would do in Alberta (go figure how they'd do this) and also a nice glow on my resume. 

The dude's name is Dan Hurd and here is The youtube channel where he posts interesting information.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOReOAYx8VDLwC0pOEcQD-g 
This article has a lot to do with the reasons why I don't buy into big companies like these : https://banyanhill.com/barrick-newmont-merger-fell-apart-new-joint-venture-better/
Barrick Gold Corp. and J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. illegally depressed the price of gold for years, a $2-billion (U.S.) lawsuit launched by a major U.S. gold retailer alleges.
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/barrick-jp-morgan-hit-with-suit-over-gold-hedging/article1029046/
. I'm not just wacking at the bush, here, I had a friend whose father (he's in Chile) owns wineyards and gold mines, which Barrick just decided to prospect in a very hedgy manner, albeit without the owner's knowledge or consent. Typical bullish technique.
and rather would, instead, encourage a local junior miner company, proving its worth by offering decently priced stocks instead of hedging all over the place. At least ANX is affordable and they create actual courses rather than just fill their pockets. 
https://www.anacondamining.com/2019-05-02-Anaconda-Mining-Reports-First-Quarter-2019-Results-Generates-4-1-Million-of-Cash-Flow-from-Operating-Activities
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABz3eYTzHE8

I'm currently considering micro courses at https://www.uqat.ca/en/ in the field of mining industry and will post more informations and links to it when I'm fully started, awaiting confirmation sooner than later. Thanks for bringing the Iceland part, there are quite a few of these citizens in Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, and BC. The viking side of the country


----------



## Junior Miner (Dec 6, 2020)

Geo said:


> considering Iceland is the same landmass as Canada, i would check the runoff from any glacier for placer deposits.



I think you're mistaking Greenland for Iceland. That being said, It took me a while to be able to find further information on the matter, yet I just did. 

This small, montreal-based exploration corporation is doing what it can to reach for the next level in that country. I read some interesting news about them on mining.com recently. Here it is: 

https://www.mining.com/web/gold-miner-wants-to-use-icelands-renewable-energy-to-drill/

Canadian explorer St-Georges Eco-Mining Corp. (http://st-georgescorp.com/?page_id=3330 ) wants to revive Iceland’s long-dormant gold mining industry by drawing on the Nordic nation’s abundance of renewable energy.

The Montreal-based miner finished drilling a 124-meter-deep (407-foot-deep) hole in Thormodsdalur, outside Reykjavik, in September and may publish the results this month. Previous drilling cores indicated gold quantities of as much as 415 grams per ton there, though more research is needed to determine the size of the deposit, Chief Executive Officer Vilhjalmur Thor Vilhjalmsson said in an interview.

SIGN UP FOR THE ENERGY DIGEST
If the veins are big enough, St-Georges plans to mine with robots, while the equipment and processing primarily will use electricity made from geothermal and hydro power by Landsvirkjun, the state-owned power company. The moves come after gold hit a record in August and is up more than 20% this year.

ST-GEORGES WILL USE ALL THE MATERIAL EXTRACTED FROM THE GROUND DURING THE MINING PROCESS

“Our emphasis will be on making the most eco-friendly and socially responsible gold in the world,” Vilhjalmsson said. “We foresee that our gold would be sold with a premium.”

In an environment as pristine as Iceland’s, the potential for gold mines to pop up may trigger alarms among the island’s 364,000 residents, given the industry’s reputation for polluting and scarring the landscape. But Vilhjalmsson says his operation will be different.

“Our ideology is about making minimal disturbances to the ground,” he said. “In Thormodsdalur, you will hardly see it when mining activity starts.”

St-Georges will use all the material extracted from the ground during the mining process, Vilhjalmsson said. After the minerals are separated, the remainder would be used in building material and concrete.

Experimental mining
The Canadian miner holds all exploration licenses for gold in Iceland after acquiring local corporation Melmi Ehf last month. Melmi owned the majority interest in the Thor Gold Project in Thormodsdalur, about 20 kilometers (12 miles) east of the capital.

Vilhjalmsson, 45, previously worked on mining projects in Greenland and Africa. He is optimistic that experimental mining in Iceland will start this decade, and he expects to spend almost 500 million Icelandic kronur ($3.6 million) on research during the next few years.

“We anticipate that by using the green energy Iceland offers, our production will be more cost-efficient than if we’d use fossil fuels,” he said. “We are in the process of doing a proof of concept for our model, and we hope it will be applicable to mining sites around the world.”

The company holds exploration permits for gold, silver and copper in three locations in Iceland and has applied for 11 more licenses. The Thormodsdalur endeavor will be funded through debt and private placement on the Canadian Securities Exchange.

The explorer’s shares have declined 25% so far this year, for a market value of C$10.4 million ($8 million).

‘Green gold’
Grant Sporre, a senior analyst for metals and mining at Bloomberg Intelligence, said he is skeptical about the market opportunity since there’s no universal standard for what qualifies as “green gold.”

“It will be a while before any investors see a return on the Icelandic gold explorations component of their business,” he said.

Gold digging in Iceland started at the beginning of the 20th century. The Thormodsdalur site was discovered in 1905, and four years later the poet and entrepreneur Einar Benediktsson formed a mining company with investors from Norway, Britain and Germany.

The property produced a gold concentrate from 1911 to 1925 that was shipped to Germany for processing, but then the market faded away.

Interested renewed in 1989 after two Icelandic geologists, including Hjalti Franzson, studied the presence of gold in geothermal systems in New Zealand and Japan. That triggered local research funded by the Icelandic government.

“There is enough gold in the ground here,” said Thorvaldur Thordarson, a professor in volcanology and petrology at the University of Iceland. “In Iceland, it’s perhaps not as concentrated in one place.”

(By Ragnhildur Sigurdardottir)


----------

